# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Spiraal

## justa

ik heb een vraag. Drie dagen geleden heb ik bij mijn huisarts het spiraaltje laten verwijderen. Het verwijderen is pijnloos en probleemloos verlopen. Na een paar minuutjes heeft mijn hiusarts verteld dat het spriraal is verwijderd.
Maar. Twee dagen later tijdens het douchen voelde ik iets vreemds. Tot mijn stomme verbazing heb ik er een spiraal uitgetrokken :Confused: . Ik vraag me af of het normaal is dat de huisarts je spiraalloos maakt en je dan een paar dagen moet wachten totdat deze er zelf uit gaat. Of is mijn huisarts vergeten het spiraal te verwijderen. Mijn huisarts heeft mij daar niets over verteld. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee. groetjes justa

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Justa,

Dat is een vreemde zaak! 
Misschien heeft de huisarts het spiraaltje er toch niet uit gehaald of misschien heeft de huisarts gelijk een nieuwe geplaatst? Ik denk dat je het het beste bij je huisarts kan navragen, want die heeft je behandeld...

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## sjana1

Een nieuwe plaatsen gaat zomaar niet. Je moet zelf de spiraal bij de apotheek ophalen.
Maar het lijkt me toch handig dat je direct belt overdag na dit voorval met de huisarts?

----------

